# Life bird Sanderling



## ZombiesniperJr (Sep 30, 2017)

1


Sanderling (Lifer!!!!!!!!!)2 by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
2


Sanderling (Lifer!!!!!!!!!) by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
3


Sanderling (Lifer!!!!!!!!!) (Uncropped) by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## davidharmier60 (Sep 30, 2017)

Very nice!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 30, 2017)

Nice looking little bird. I like the crop on #1 best.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Sep 30, 2017)

davidharmier60 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Thank you



Dean_Gretsch said:


> Nice looking little bird. I like the crop on #1 best.


Thank you


----------



## baturn (Oct 1, 2017)

Very nice! I especially like the angle of #1.


----------



## Havana (Oct 1, 2017)

Nice set.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Oct 1, 2017)

baturn said:


> Very nice! I especially like the angle of #1.


Thank you i was laying flat on my belly for that shot



Havana said:


> Nice set.


Thank you


----------



## HavToNo (Oct 2, 2017)

Very nice shots Logan and congrats on the lifer.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Oct 2, 2017)

HavToNo said:


> Very nice shots Logan and congrats on the lifer.


Thank you.


----------



## Donde (Oct 3, 2017)

Beautiful shot with fall plumage.


----------



## k5MOW (Oct 3, 2017)

Very nice shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Oct 3, 2017)

Donde said:


> Beautiful shot with fall plumage.


Thank you.



k5MOW said:


> Very nice shot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## BrentC (Oct 3, 2017)

Nice set Logan!  Cute little things.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Oct 3, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Nice set Logan!  Cute little things.


Thank you this is the same bird in each photo only saw the one


----------



## goooner (Oct 6, 2017)

Very nice jnr. have not seen them myself. I think your WB is a little off in 1 and 3. A little on the cool side.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Oct 6, 2017)

goooner said:


> Very nice jnr. have not seen them myself. I think your WB is a little off in 1 and 3. A little on the cool side.


Thank you those two were taken when the sun went behind a cloud that blocked most of the light but still had enough light to get catch light in the eye.


----------



## beagle100 (Oct 6, 2017)

I see these little birds running along the beach


----------

